# Angeln in Italien in der Nähe von Ravenna



## Kometenfischer (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo

Da ich ende nächster woche schon zum besagtem ziel fahre, hoffe ich auf schnellevund konkrete antworten.:g also weiß jemand wie man dort am betsen angelt?? Habe vor vom ufer aus zu fischen oder höchstens vom schwimmring bzw. luftmatratze.:q . Ich habe spinn, fliegen, brandungs odder bootsruten zúr verfügung. der genaue ort wo ich bin heißt Lido do,,so und so".#c Also wer weiß was es da für fische gibt oder welche angelmethode ich benutzen soll soll sich bitte so schnell wie möglich melden!
MFH Patrick|bla:


----------

